# Not been on here for a while



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hope all is well with you all?


Little update, we are due to start insems with our new surrogate in January - we took a little bit of a break whilst she sorts a few life things out, but we are all looking forward to re-starting in January 
x


----------

